# First Post - Kubota Shopping



## HillsteadPA (Aug 23, 2020)

Hi folks,

Thanks for having me here. To make a long story short my wife and I finally bought the homestead we've been saving for. We'll be on 17 hilly acres in central Pennsylvania - just a little upgrade from the .08 acre postage stamp our city home sits on currently.

I grew up on a small farm, and my dad always used a Kubota, from mowing to plowing snow to skidding trees. He finally sold a mid-70's compact that never failed him, but he had a hard time getting parts for. His new model has a hydrostatic transmission and is comparably a JOY to operate, in the limited capacity in which I had the opportunity to do so.

So I'm pretty solid on getting a compact Kubota of my own. My needs are a little different than his, however, and I hope that some of you knowledgeable and experienced folks could help steer me in the right direction for what I should be looking into as far as a few models and accessories go.

Of the 17 acres, about half is a woodlot, last managed about 40 years ago. I intend to heat our home primarily with hardwood grown on the property using existing (though hardly recognizable) switchbacks cut into the steep hillside. I'm going to be spending a lot of time felling and skidding this winter just to get to the good stuff.

In addition to helping me manage the woodlot, another major job is going to be moving snow from the gravel driveway, which is about 600 feet long and averages about a 9% grade, with a few steeper spots. 

Finally, the major portion of land that isn't wooded is overgrown pasture. I'm sure we'll end up with some goats, but in the coming years we're planning to farm several acres: fruit trees, vegetables, and some grains. 

There will be very little, if any grass to mow that can't be easily taken care of with a push-mower- So a mower deck isn't at the forefront of my mind. I'm mostly nervous about when the snow falls on that steep, gravel driveway. Dad had a rear blade on the 3-point, but I don't know if rear or front would work best for my situation.

I'm all ears for any advice you could take the time to share with me, and I'd much appreciate it.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

I'm thinking you will be best served by a CUT (compact utility tractor) model instead of a compact. The compact may handle the job but will take it to the limit I would imagine based on what you will be doing with it....plus bigger with more hp will be handy dealing with trees etc. 

My wish list if I were you would be 4x4 on those hills and snow....a front loader will be a must...and having aux hydraulic hookups up front so you can use various attachments....namely a grapple for grabbing tree debris would be sweet. A 40+ hp CUT would be my suggested size. As you will not be frequently using for long steady runs, like shredding, sounds like the HST will better fit your use with all the back and forth involved in removing underbrush and trees. 

I would suggest renting one the size your decide on for a weekend and drive hell out of it for the weekend doing some of the things you will use it for....will help avoid buyers remorse. I've heard many say not happy with foot control setup on Kubota HST...also hear many say they love the way its setup.

As far as attachments....box blade (drive maintenance and dirt leveling), bucket should come along with FEL and grapple.

Regardless of model or make you decide on...you will want ballast if you get the FEL due to hilly area. The type of ballast is another topic altogether and opinions vary, but ballast will be a must for you.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

TX MX5200 said:


> I'm thinking you will be best served by a CUT (compact utility tractor) model instead of a compact. The compact may handle the job but will take it to the limit I would imagine based on what you will be doing with it....plus bigger with more hp will be handy dealing with trees etc.
> 
> My wish list if I were you would be 4x4 on those hills and snow....a front loader will be a must...and having aux hydraulic hookups up front so you can use various attachments....namely a grapple for grabbing tree debris would be sweet. A 40+ hp CUT would be my suggested size. As you will not be frequently using for long steady runs, like shredding, sounds like the HST will better fit your use with all the back and forth involved in removing underbrush and trees.
> 
> ...


If on tight budget...dont be afraid to consider a used attachments if good condition ones are found....these tractors hold value so may not see much of a mark down on used tractor unless ya run across a rare special deal. I found a great used MX5200 with 90 hours with FEL, but took searching and driving but used ones may not save ya if financing anyway. 

But who cares if ya get a used boxblade if in good comdition....gonna be dragging it around anyway...same with grapple is good condition, good hydraulics and not bent to hell by someone using it like a bulldozer


----------



## HillsteadPA (Aug 23, 2020)

Thanks much folks! And additional thanks for the gentleman who reached out and recommended some youtube channels for me to explore. Tomorrow I'm going to do the final walkthrough of the new property, and will be stopping by at a local Kubota dealer to put my butt in some seats along the way!


----------



## BRUCE MICHAUD (Oct 7, 2020)

I am also a new Kubota owner, any idea where I can find some youtube channels ?
I searched youtube, but didn't come up with any that seem kubota specific.
Thanks


----------



## HillsteadPA (Aug 23, 2020)

I'm really enjoying Messick's for lots of info: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSgkoP-WD9poKbBK3nWIKdg

And GP Outdoors for a lot of practical usage from a great guy who isn't a sunglasses-wearing a-hole


----------



## i7win7 (Apr 11, 2020)

Outdoors with the Morgans - western PA youtuber almost daily videos doing most of what you plan on.
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=outdoors+with+the+morgans


----------



## Yanmarguy (Oct 8, 2020)

Spacers and loaded rears......


----------

